# Fluid Flex Shelflife?



## lindam (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anyone know the shelflife of fluid flex? Is it indefinite? I've had mine over a year? Maybe two? I'd like to make more cakes, but need to find this answer first. Thanks.


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Fluid Flex (Nutex) was a liquid shortening, the best one ever, put out by P&G. Used to be commercially available (tankers) many years ago but later in cardboard cans. Liquid shortenings have emulsifiers (mono & dis, etc.)suspended within so shake well or stir prior to use if the can has been sitting around awhile. As long as the contents don't smell rancid you should be OK. I once opened a can 7 years old; it still smelled OK.


----------



## lindam (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for that information. Do you know how/where a "lay" person can purchase fluid flex?


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

This will be tough. I would say try a local bakery but many retail shops don't use liquid shortenings. Liquid shortenings are generally in the realm of large commercial bakeries who take it in by the tanker load. Even trying to make it by combining veg. oil and various emulsifiers just is not the same. Besides you don't have access to the emulsifiers either. By the way how did you get what you have and is it Nutex?

The main premise of LS is that it is pumpable and easy to use (automatic scaling) and also has better aerating properties than plastic unemulsified shortenings. Also, it results in a more tender, moister, better eating cake.


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

PS. I just saw a web site - Stover Bakery Supplies - that lists both Fluid Flex and Nutex. Maybe you can buy from them. Also type in "Nutex liquid shortening". Many hits came up. Maybe Fluid Flex is the brand name for another company; I thought it was the alternate name for Nutex - maybe I'm wrong. Go for the Nutex. Good Luck.


----------



## keljay (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello everyone!
I have a chocolate sponge cake recipe that calls for fluid flex. I was wondering if I can replace fluid flex with shortening. Is it possible??
Thank you


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

usually the proceedure for a formula using liquid is different. The liquid is usually whipped in. The more agitation the better the final product.


----------

